# Documentation for Home Visit by Physician



## j.berkshire (Nov 2, 2010)

In reviewing Medicare's IOM #100-04, Chapter 12, the section describing requirements for home visits states: 

“The medical record must document the medical necessity of the home visit made in lieu of an office or outpatient visit.”  

Can this be inferred from the record, or must it be specifically stated?

Example:  If the physician documents that the patient has had foot surgery and requires the use of a walker, would this satisfy CMS's requirement?

Any opinions are appreciated.  Thanks,


----------



## courtcadle (Nov 12, 2010)

The key word the physician needs to document is "home bound" as well as the medical reasons why


----------

